# Weapons during these times - what is your plan?



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

I think that this is the time to review options for practical weapons to use for both food gathering ( hunting ) and self defense. I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available. What are your plans ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

schpier said:


> I think that this is the time to review options for practical weapons to use for both food gathering ( hunting ) and self defense. I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available. What are your plans ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My plans during these doubtful times are to not talk about what my firearm plans are on the internet. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Knife, staff, longbow, wrist rocket. I am a terror with each.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tmaxx said:


> Knife, staff, longbow, wrist rocket. I am a terror with each.


.&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

loled


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Obviously we are all using pseudonyms so that we can’t be traced by big brother? 
In descending order of effectiveness but increasing order of accessibility: 
1.Black powder rifle /pistol
2 High powered PCP air rifle with manual air pump, not powered compressor! 
3. High powered PCP air pistol with manual air pump
4. Crossbow 
5. Recurved archery bow 
6 Slingshot
7 Sword
8 Knives both hand and throwing 
9 Shepherd staff sling
10 Spear
11 whip
12 punji trap 

— plus knowledge how to make black powder from scratch , how to mould lead slugs for the guns. Alternatives are smooth bore black powder rifles with pebbles, steel or tin can scrap 

These are just random thoughts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My plan is to use what I have, no more no less.:devil:

NONE of it includes black powder.

I was making BP and casting bullets before your parents were born.

I was making my own bullet molds at age 16.

The only one of your list that I come close to owning is #10.

Have about a dozen of them, they are called bayonets, each has a home for attachment to.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you in France or Switzerland?

I guess you don't know the patriotic people of this country,

If all the guns and ammo owned by us were piled on the island of Guam it would sink.

Just ask that congressman.:vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone that has not been planning, acquiring and stocking weapons/firearms and ammo all of the time leading up to now, is foolish and deserves what they get.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> My plans during these doubtful times are to not talk about what my firearm plans are on the internet. :tango_face_wink:


100% agree


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are on the the third generation of being ready. As others here protection is one thing we have had covered a long time. Won't be any air guns involved


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Psuedonyms? Psuedonyms? Who the eff is using psuedonyms? Nobody told me that I can use psuedonyms! :vs_mad:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> I think that this is the time to review options for practical weapons to use for both food gathering ( hunting ) and self defense. I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available. What are your plans ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not available? I've got LOTS available.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We are on the the third generation of being ready. As others here protection is one thing we have had covered a long time. Won't be any air guns involved


I have a couple of airguns. Both are powerful enough for small game hunting and I regularly use for vermin control. I usually kill about a dozen rabbits a year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have a couple of airguns. Both are powerful enough for small game hunting and I regularly use for vermin control. I usually kill about a dozen rabbits a year.


yes we have a few for sport but not first on the list


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Suppose I should get started. It's so easy just to call 911.:tango_face_wink: They will take care of me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Psuedonyms? Psuedonyms? Who the eff is using psuedonyms? Nobody told me that I can use psuedonyms! :vs_mad:


 Only edumacaked folks can do da


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

We don't have to concern ourselves about criminals during this COVID thing. Da Mayer has told all the crooks to stay home.

Seriously. He did.






It's AFTER we flatten the curve when we need to start worrying.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

To clarify; I have lived in 5 different countries including the USA where I am a citizen, so I am very familiar with the gun culture there. 
My topic for discussion is based on the assumption that sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear. 
This is an attempt to engage in constructive thoughts about the subject whilst hoping that we never have to get to that stage


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm approaching defense and social distancing seriously. Not wanting to take any chances, I've gone from 30-30 to 30.06:vs_wave:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> ....... sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry ........will disappear. .......


You mean they will disappear from the stores? In some places, they already have. Or the stores have been ordered closed.

Or do you mean they will disappear from my possession? If so, that'll happen under two cases. I either lose or sell them (or just plain wear 'em out), or someone steps over my still-warm carcass to pick it up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean they will disappear from the stores? In some places, they already have. Or the stores have been ordered closed.
> 
> Or do you mean they will disappear from my possession? If so, that'll happen under two cases. I either lose or sell them (or just plain wear 'em out), or someone steps over my still-warm carcass to pick it up.


While box stores have been told what they can sell by local govt's, gun shops and ranges have been determined to be "essential" by Trump, thus are suppose to remain open.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

schpier said:


> To clarify; I have lived in 5 different countries including the USA where I am a citizen, so I am very familiar with the gun culture there.
> My topic for discussion is based on the assumption that sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear.
> This is an attempt to engage in constructive thoughts about the subject whilst hoping that we never have to get to that stage


He thinks we're gonna run out of ammo.

Heh.. heheh.. ahahahhahah...._ are you serious??_... HAHAHAHAHAHA!! 
:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> He thinks we're gonna run out of ammo.
> 
> Heh.. heheh.. ahahahhahah...._ are you serious??_... HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


Yeah right! In 2016 I thought the Oval Office was going to be Hillary's. I stacked it deeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

By schleper;

To clarify; I have lived in 5 different countries including the USA where I am a citizen, so I am very familiar with the gun culture there.
My topic for discussion is based on the assumption that sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear.
This is an attempt to engage in constructive thoughts about the subject whilst hoping that we never have to get to that stage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I may die in a firefight, but I am sure as hell it's not going to be because I ran out of ammo.

You may have an idea about our culture, but not in depth, regardless of your citizenship here.

If you did know, simply, you would not have even presented the question to the folks here of all places.

You really have to live it to know it, not just sit on the sidelines.

Statistically I can only use about .01% of my stores before I am killed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am not concerned about alternatives when it comes to self defense. I am prepared for the duration with modern firearms. Stealth can be a concern with hunting. If you do not have a suppressor, discharging a firearm will attract a lot of attention. Snares and traps are great because you can do something else while they work. Pellet guns and archery are on hand also. Fishing yo yo’s are also a great time saver provided you do not have explosives which net results quicker. Underwater detonations are muffled.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I'm approaching defense and social distancing seriously. Not wanting to take any chances, I've gone from 30-30 to 30.06:vs_wave:


Maybe try 338 LaPua


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of my social distancing pieces;

This one is in US Cal. 30(aka 30/06).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Guns, knives, bows, bats... these are just tools.


I am the weapon.


(side note: You know you're on a "prepper" site, right? You know we prep more than just food, right?)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

schpier said:


> I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available.


HA HA HA... HA HA HA.... You said SMOKELESS...


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

What world are we living in where we are deep enough into a collapse that there is zero ammo available to anyone but we still have functioning air guns and a readily available supply of latex for slingshot bands?

Raise the limits.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

My defenses are lined up:

Crazy dog:





























Then this guy will enjoy feasting on your flesh:








And these guys line up by the gun range to bring you in closer, then, it's over:








Oh, if it gets bad, we let the chickens go, then, you're pecked to death!!

We're ready!!
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> I think that this is the time to review options for practical weapons to use for both food gathering ( hunting ) and self defense. I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available. What are your plans ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh, you know guns are evil, right???


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> HA HA HA... HA HA HA.... You said SMOKELESS...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokeless_powder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokeless_powder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We know what it is.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Limit Killer said:


> What world are we living in where we are deep enough into a collapse that there is zero ammo available to anyone but we still have functioning air guns and a readily available supply of latex for slingshot bands?
> 
> Raise the limits.


That is precisely the situation that I am hoping people here can address constructively. It may be theoretical but, as was proven in Nazi Germany, not impossible. The Nazis' first move was to disarm the populace. 
The non availability of latex is one reason why alternative resources should be considered, as is the possibility of not having functional air guns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

And, given the name of this forum “preppers” etc., I think that it is quite appropriate to not change the limits but to consider the extreme situations where indeed the world is not “as we know it“ but is unrecognizable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> That is precisely the situation that I am hoping people here can address constructively. It may be theoretical but, as was proven in Nazi Germany, not impossible. The Nazis' first move was to disarm the populace.
> The non availability of latex is one reason why alternative resources should be considered, as is the possibility of not having functional air guns
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since we know that disarming the population here will be quick and painless here after Bernie is elected, I am practicing my use of non-firearm weapons on my PS4 so I can become proficient using them.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

schpier said:


> I think that this is the time to review options for practical weapons to use for both food gathering ( hunting ) and self defense. I assume that firearms using smokeless powder and ammunition WILL NOT be available. What are your plans ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I question your assumption.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

schpier said:


> And, given the name of this forum "preppers" etc., I think that it is quite appropriate to not change the limits but to consider the extreme situations where indeed the world is not "as we know it" but is unrecognizable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well...I suppose I could prep for aliens coming to grab me to harvest my pubes - but dont you think prepping for a realistic 'extreme' would be a better use of time?

There are over 300,000,000 privately owned guns in the US - and that's just guns. There are an estimated 13 Trillion rounds of ammo, for those guns. (And that's not counting @*SOCOM42* 's stash).

Now - you might run out of modern armament, and maybe that's what you're wanting to talk about.. but suggesting that this country will is beyond the pale.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

schpier said:


> That is precisely the situation that I am hoping people here can address constructively. It may be theoretical but, as was proven in Nazi Germany, not impossible. The Nazis' first move was to disarm the populace.
> The non availability of latex is one reason why alternative resources should be considered, as is the possibility of not having functional air guns
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gave examples of things that would be available when ammunition has been exhausted, now your changing that list on the fly to suit your needs.

If you want to have a meaningful discussion, you're going to have to stick to your own set of rules or else it's a completely useless exercise in guessing your ever changing parameters.

Raise the limits.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It's really nobody's business but mine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> He thinks we're gonna run out of ammo.
> 
> Heh.. heheh.. ahahahhahah...._ are you serious??_... HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


I'm not going to run out of ammo in my lifetime.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> It's really nobody's business but mine.


It only concerns those who wish to do me harm.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in an area that has the most concealed carry permits per capita.. nuff said. 

Besides... it’s Texas.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Limit Killer said:


> You gave examples of things that would be available when ammunition has been exhausted, now your changing that list on the fly to suit your needs.
> 
> If you want to have a meaningful discussion, you're going to have to stick to your own set of rules or else it's a completely useless exercise in guessing your ever changing parameters.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Yes, I specifically mentioned that as ammunition and firearms become less available, alternative less effective but more plentiful weapons might need to be used. Those are the rules from which I haven't deviated. The same principle applies in other sectors such as power supply and food. 
For example, if electricity is not available, a "doomsday prepper" would have to resort to less convenient methods of lighting and cooking such as natural gas or even candles and wood fires. What do you not understand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> Yes, I specifically mentioned that as ammunition and firearms become less available, alternative less effective but more plentiful weapons might need to be used. Those are the rules from which I haven't deviated. The same principle applies in other sectors such as power supply and food.
> For example, if electricity is not available, a "doomsday prepper" would have to resort to less convenient methods of lighting and cooking such as natural gas or even candles and wood fires. What do you not understand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what you're basically asking is, "What will you use instead of firearms?"? OK, wind the clock backwards and head back in time (cue Huey Lewis).

Flinklocks and muskets.
Crossbows and bows.
Spears.
Rocks and clubs.

What's so hard about figuring this out?

Sent from CherryBomb using MyFingers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm not going to run out of ammo in my lifetime.


I have this picture of you dead - 5,700 spent cartridges laying around you, empty magazines, a couple of smoking rifles, a broken pistol or two, 12 boxes of unused ammo, a K-Bar, and a half empty bottle of 10 year old scotch..... you of course will be dead with a smile on your face


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@schpier You should probably avoid Texas. Just sayin..........


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have this picture of you dead - 5,700 spent cartridges laying around you, empty magazines, a couple of smoking rifles, a broken pistol or two, 12 boxes of unused ammo, a K-Bar, and a half empty bottle of 10 year old scotch..... you of course will be dead with a smile on your face


How can I be dead when I still have ammo left?!?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Dude, you’re waaaaay behind the curve... buy petroleum jelly and build up your pain tolerance..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You need to get out of the mentality that we are limited to certain "weapons".
You're at the top of the friggin' food chain, and you didn't get there by claw or tooth.

You *should* be able to improvise a weapon from whatever is around you. It's a bit futile to discuss specifics, when those specifics may be lacking in this eventual scenario.
Spend your time learning a trade, working with your hands to build something. This will give you invaluable experience with fabricating various tools, and yes, weapons, in the event that you need to make something later.

Skills, my friend, not things.
That's how you will survive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> .... gun culture........
> My topic for discussion is based on the assumption that sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear.
> .....


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
schpier,

You greatly underestimate the innovative and exceptionalism of the American people (at least the free ones).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You need to get out of the mentality that we are limited to certain "weapons".





Kauboy said:


> You're at the top of the friggin' food chain, and you didn't get there by claw or tooth.
> 
> You *should* be able to improvise a weapon from whatever is around you. It's a bit futile to discuss specifics, when those specifics may be lacking in this eventual scenario.
> Spend your time learning a trade, working with your hands to build something. This will give you invaluable experience with fabricating various tools, and yes, weapons, in the event that you need to make something later.
> ...



Right ^^.
After all, John Wick can kill you with a pencil.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

My Mosin came with a bayonet...... Its a pretty solid piece of birch as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> And, given the name of this forum "preppers" etc., I think that it is quite appropriate to not change the limits but to consider the extreme situations where indeed the world is not "as we know it" but is unrecognizable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a cute little feller, I hope you stick around! This is fun!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have this picture of you dead - 5,700 spent cartridges laying around you, empty magazines, a couple of smoking rifles, a broken pistol or two, 12 boxes of unused ammo, a K-Bar, and a half empty bottle of 10 year old scotch..... you of course will be dead with a smile on your face


*Half empty bottle of 10 year old Scotch?* Nah, friend, there will be no half-assing around here!! Half-empty...&#8230;.:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> ​
> Right ^^.
> After all, John Wick can kill you with a pencil.










@schpier, better stock up!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 105051
> 
> @schpier, better stock up!


Telling on myself, since I didn't notice the tiny "f-bomb" in the pic. Daddy @Denton, I done a bad thing... :sad2:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Telling on myself, since I didn't notice the tiny "f-bomb" in the pic. Daddy @*Denton*, I done a bad thing... :sad2:


If he bans you for that, I'll use the farkin pencil on him.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> *Half empty bottle of 10 year old Scotch?* Nah, friend, there will be no half-assing around here!! Half-empty...&#8230;.:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


I mean, a nice bottle of Riesling, maybe.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> How can I be dead when I still have ammo left?!?


Well they finally had to call in a helicopter with missiles....


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> If he bans you for that, I'll use the farkin pencil on him.


I should add you to the list of badass women I have on the old blog.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

schpier said:


> sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear.


is this going to be a something done by Penn and Teller. I heard they made a bridge disappear one time


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

schpier said:


> Obviously we are all using pseudonyms so that we can't be traced by big brother?
> In descending order of effectiveness but increasing order of accessibility:
> 1.Black powder rifle /pistol
> 2 High powered PCP air rifle with manual air pump, not powered compressor!
> ...


Waaaaaiiit a minute. What is this list for again? I might have some of those items in my bedroom.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Schleper,

By the time it comes to a Mad Max scenario all of us here will be dead.

Then who will give a F'K????

The air will be contaminated and the needle on my scintillator will have broken.

The cloud in the chamber will have turned into stone.

Your question is pointless to those of us who are armed with firearms, we are not going to run out,

we may die but we will not run out, leave it at that..

Then there is one other point overlooked here, battlefield pickups.

See @Denton, I was a good boy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I live in an area that has the most concealed carry permits per capita.. nuff said.


You have a house in Florida as well? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Correction. Florida has the most conceal carry permits at over 2 million (only state over two mil) and Alabama has the highest per capita rate of permits at 26.3% with Indiana being second at 17.9% South Dakotas rate is 16.02%, but that is because they are now a Constitutional Carry state.

https://crimeresearch.org/2019/10/new-concealed-carry-report-for-2019-18-66-million-permit-holders-despite-16-constitutional-carry-states-over-1-4-million-more-than-last-year/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You have a house in Florida as well? :tango_face_wink:


Indeed. Florida has the most concealed firearm or weapon licences per capita of any state. And, I believe, total number in general.

Now, back to the original premise.
When I was younger, around the Y2K times, I gave this a bit of thought.
A muzzle loading flintlock would be good to have if all other firearms were gone (for whatever reason).
Flintlocks need no percussion caps, as long as you had flints you would be good there. Black powder can be very easily home made, and since we keep chickens, I can make some excellent grade stuff using the manure.
Projectiles can be anything laying around, even pebbles.

A little more modern, I have reloaded my own shot shells for my single shot break open shot guns, using no tools other than a hammer and nail. And using black powder for the propellant. I used commercial shot, but rocks would do in a pinch.
The only drawback here is primers would have to be kept at hand. Other than that, it's just card board for wads, black powder, shot, and Elmers Glue to seal the overshot wad in place.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Same ol' same old. A little something on my person, and a bigger some sort of something in the safe. Not as elaborate as many here. It's just the God's honest; what I've got.

Bring out the heavy artillery, boys! Or not at all....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I should add you to the list of badass women I have on the old blog.


Nah.. I'm not a badass, lol.

I'm just a quiet woman living up here with the wild things enjoying life fully and comfortable in the knowledge that if someone threatens this mountain or those I love even God wouldn't be able to find their remains. But other than that, I'm pretty easy going.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Nah.. I'm not a badass, lol.
> 
> I'm just a quiet woman living up here with the wild things enjoying life fully and comfortable in the knowledge that if someone threatens this mountain or those I love even God wouldn't be able to find their remains. But other than that, I'm pretty easy going.


Hey, the wood critters have got to eat also.:devil:

We recovered a body from the river a while back, elderly fisherman, had a heart attack and fell overboard.

The boat drifted down river, leaving us no clue to where he was.

Almost two weeks later he became what is know as a floater, this was summer and the water was warm.

When he was pulled out after being towed to shore, you cannot believe what he looked like.

His face, neck, hands and other exposed parts had been eaten off either by Pike or turtles.

As I said, they have got to eat too, hell he was out to eat them!.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's only enough for you to know that I have what I need, and that I will use it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...
> 
> As I said, they have got to eat too, hell he was out to eat them!.


Fair is fair. :vs_cool:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Circle of life! 

Pieces out...
Michael J.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have no plans for weapons. The CDC says all the bad guys are quarantined at home. So according to the CDC, I will not need them.

(Edit: We might be able to reduce the crime rate after the pandemic if we just rename "prison" to "quarantine".)


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Nothing changes here at the 1895Gunner's residence. What I have is what I'll use.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I have been considering contingency planning for events like this for 25 years. There are some things I will likely not run out of.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


Do you really and truly think the government is going to start an armed conflict with US citizens?

News flash, skippy: The power is still in the hands of the people. And the gubbamint knows it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


How many members of the military do you think will follow illegal orders????

The demonrats say that all ex military members can be considered domestic terrorist, what the hell does that tell you?

You will see that the bulk of armed forces will fight against a tyrannical government and its orders.

O'thigger was replacing loyal Americans of staff level with asswipe hacks in the pentagon.

NO, I don't think we will see that scenario played out here, more like in china or Iran.

Get your head out of your left wing ass.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Your rudeness and cursing is uncalled for! FYI I am strongly pro2nd, 
You’ve been reported


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you really and truly think the government is going to start an armed conflict with US citizens?
> 
> News flash, skippy: The power is still in the hands of the people. And the gubbamint knows it.


I don't know that they know it, but they ought to.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

schpier said:


> Your rudeness and cursing is uncalled for! FYI I am strongly pro2nd,
> You've been reported


Do you need a safe space?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Your rudeness and cursing is uncalled for! FYI I am strongly pro2nd,
You've been reported 
@SOCOM42 This is going on your permanent record.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

@schpier, you've been a member since 2015, what made you crawl out from under that rock until now?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


1. The most powerful military the world has ever seen could not defeat half starved troops with not much more than small arms in Vietnam or Afghanistan. Why do you think they could win here?
2. There are millions of patriotic ex-military in this country who know how to capture and actually use the US government equipment, unlike Vietnam or Afghanistan.

ANY US military member who took action against US citizens would be considered a traitor, and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Do you need a safe space?


Apparantly so. Mods - tossing this one to you; schpier's PM forwarded.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know that they know it, but they ought to.


They fully well know it. That's why they want to take our guns. That has always been the first step... disarm the populace. And what can a tyrannical government do to it's disarmed subjects?

Anything it wants.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

schpier said:


> Your rudeness and cursing is uncalled for! FYI I am strongly pro2nd,
> You've been reported


You must have been popular in grade school.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> You must have been popular in grade school.


.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> .&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


He's got a mustache.... can't be grade school... :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? _*YES*_
> 
> Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people? _*NO*_


Hypothetical question...Lets just say you, @schpier are a tax payer funded (aka government) flunky. You are selected by some nameless faceless suit in DC to enforce some unconstitutional bullshank on Slippy Lodge (or any of a number of good We The People's on this forum)

When YOU drive up, exit your vehicle, approach my door with a few other semi-trained "enforcers" in an attempt to violate my rights. YOU will receive the very first round of heavy caliber fast moving but not long lasting pain to your pointy head. Capiche?

Next "hypothetical'' question...:vs_love:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> Your rudeness and cursing is uncalled for! FYI I am strongly pro2nd,
> You've been reported


CURSING? Rudeness?? Really??? You really must not spend much time on boards like this do you?

If you run out of coloring books and play doh let us know and maybe can help you.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Bait taken. 
The gubment does this everyday without those heavy caliber rounds appearing. Happened to me. For every one enforcer there are ten more behind him/her. 
Big words- I’ll believe it when I see it


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Methinks he's gone crying to his mommy.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> He's got a mustache.... can't be grade school... :vs_smile:


He strikes me as one that coulda got held back a time or two.... Just saying.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

schpier said:


> To clarify; I have lived in 5 different countries including the USA where I am a citizen, so I am very familiar with the gun culture there.
> My topic for discussion is based on the assumption that sooner or later the arsenal of weaponry that everyone seems so proud of will disappear.
> This is an attempt to engage in constructive thoughts about the subject whilst hoping that we never have to get to that stage


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> Bait taken.
> The gubment does this everyday without those heavy caliber rounds appearing. Happened to me. For every one enforcer there are ten more behind him/her.
> Big words- I'll believe it when I see it


10-4 Hot Shot.

Like ol Bob Barker used to say, "'C'mon Down!" :vs_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> 10-4 Hot Shot.
> 
> Like ol Bob Barker used to say, "'C'mon Down!" :vs_smile:


Aye, Slippy my friend.
After we terminate them with great prejudice , we shall repair to Slippy Lodge and drink a nice beverage from the skulls of past enemies.
And while the ears we removed from the corpses dry in the sun, we shall tell tales of the Old Days.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Aye, Slippy my friend.
> After we terminate them with great prejudice , we shall repair to Slippy Lodge and drink a nice beverage from the skulls of past enemies.
> And while the ears we removed from the corpses dry in the sun, we shall tell tales of the Old Days.


:vs_shake:

(Slippy raises a liquid filled sun bleached and raven pecked skull to the sky!)

AYE! TO THE OLD DAYS and To THOSE WHO PAVED THE WAY WITH BLOOD, SINEW AND HEART, he bellows in a voice that carries across the valleys and highlands...as he gazes across the ridge at rows of Finely Handcrafted Pikes, some filled, others needing filled;... a smile (some say evil, others say joyous), creeps across his blood caked yet surprisingly handsome face!

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> 10-4 Hot Shot.
> 
> Like ol Bob Barker used to say, "'C'mon Down!" :vs_smile:


Bob didn't say it..... Johnny Olson and Rod Roddy did.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Bob didn't say it..... Johnny Olson and Rod Roddy did.


DRATS! Foiled Again! :vs_mad:


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Here’s a thought. After watching the series about “Preppers”, it seems to me that the single most important asset to possess is simply knowledge! 
With knowledge one can obtain intelligence information about the enemy’s plans or weather or virus pandemics etc. 

Having information and knowledge , one can obtain or improvise how to find food, water, shelter, weapons and the resources to make the items such as extracting metals, making lead bullets, making gunpowder, vehicles. 

The only other asset needed is the imagination to use the knowledge to the best advantage. 

What do you think ?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


You are the one Yamamoto spoke of when asked if Japan would ever invade the USA. He said (paraphrased) "You cannot invade mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass."

That is even more so now, . . . and many more are much better prepped than those of 1941. We also have a much higher percentage of trained military personnel, . . . who unlike you, have taken an oath to defend the constitution against all enemies, . . . foreign and domestic.

When the military turns against the citizens, . . . they may as well tattoo a swastika on their forehead . . . because they will be treated the exact same way.

No, . . . there will be no POW's, . . . traitors are trenched, . . . side by side and covered with 6 feet of good American soil.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

schpier said:


> Does anyone really and truly think that they can defend themselves against a government attack on the people? Is the 2nd merely a drug to pacify the people?


 Every government known in history has been replaced at one time or another. Most often by the people.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

schpier said:


> Here's a thought. After watching the series about "Preppers", it seems to me that the single most important asset to possess is simply knowledge!
> With knowledge one can obtain intelligence information about the enemy's plans or weather or virus pandemics etc.
> 
> Having information and knowledge , one can obtain or improvise how to find food, water, shelter, weapons and the resources to make the items such as extracting metals, making lead bullets, making gunpowder, vehicles.
> ...


What do I think?
I think you're a Wiki-master, a lot like the fella who just left here a day before you started posting again (hmmm...) like you've read all the books on construction but never held a hammer in your hand. You've got a major fail in your future; I hope you dont take others down with you. Unless they're dumb enough to think you know what you're doing, in which case - have fun!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> Here's a thought....


We The People/Patriots have and will continue to put anyone, government or not, on notice. That notice is simple.

Attempt to execute illegal anti-constitution activity and there will be We The People/Patriots who stand up and say NO.

The word "NO" can and will come in many different dialects and decibels as well as Size, Weight, Force and Speed, often measure in Feet Per Second.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well worth repeating.



dwight55 said:


> You are the one Yamamoto spoke of when asked if Japan would ever invade the USA. He said (paraphrased) "You cannot invade mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass."
> 
> That is even more so now, . . . and many more are much better prepped than those of 1941. We also have a much higher percentage of trained military personnel, . . . who unlike you, have taken an oath to defend the constitution against all enemies, . . . foreign and domestic.
> 
> ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If I run out of ammo, I will then overwhelm them with wisdom, if that doesn’t work then I will just baffle them with [email protected]$t......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> Here's a thought. After watching the series about "Preppers", it seems to me that the single most important asset to possess is simply knowledge!
> With knowledge one can obtain intelligence information about the enemy's plans or weather or virus pandemics etc.
> 
> Having information and knowledge , one can obtain or improvise how to find food, water, shelter, weapons and the resources to make the items such as extracting metals, making lead bullets, making gunpowder, vehicles.
> ...


What do I think? I think you either haven't lived in the US for a long time or you live maybe in SF. Either way you're an idiot. You have proven that fact by letting it be known you watch Doomsday Preppers. All one has to do is see one of the promo's for this show to know it's a program made by morons for idiots about idiots.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Aye, Slippy my friend.
> After we terminate them with great prejudice , we shall repair to Slippy Lodge and drink a nice beverage from the skulls of past enemies.
> And while the ears we removed from the corpses dry in the sun, we shall tell tales of the Old Days.


This is the best thing I've read on the internet in ages.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

schpier said:


> Here's a thought. After watching the series about "Preppers", it seems to me that the single most important asset to possess is simply knowledge!
> With knowledge one can obtain intelligence information about the enemy's plans or weather or virus pandemics etc.
> 
> Having information and knowledge , one can obtain or improvise how to find food, water, shelter, weapons and the resources to make the items such as extracting metals, making lead bullets, making gunpowder, vehicles.
> ...


This makes more sense than anything else you've said. But it's nice to have a store of things to get started with, to fill in gaps in what you can reasonably make/grow/do yourself, or to carry you through a rough patch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> This makes more sense than anything else you've said. But it's nice to have a store of things to get started with, to fill in gaps in what you can reasonably make/grow/do yourself, or to carry you through a rough patch.


Doomsday Preppers provides knowledge? From what I have seen by observing those who watched that show, the overall IQ for those people dropped significantly.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> Doomsday Preppers provides knowledge? From what I have seen by observing those who watched that show, the overall IQ for those people dropped significantly.


Well I've never seen the show. But amassing knowledge on a wide range of subjects makes sense.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Slippy said:


> :vs_shake:
> 
> (Slippy raises a liquid filled sun bleached and raven pecked skull to the sky!)
> 
> ...


Vlad the impaler...I like it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Well I've never seen the show. But amassing knowledge on a wide range of subjects makes sense.


I'm all for seeking information and increasing knowledge but these are morons. I have never watched the show and refuse to. There have been a number of articles and comments on it though. One guy stocked up on guns and ammo. He stated that is strategy was to take what he needed from everyone else. Another guy that comes to mind was Elmer Fudd with explosives. Morons like this attract viewers and ratings. Do you think an average prepper would attract the ratings that producers are looking for? The more outrageous a show is, the higher the ratings.

The only thing this show will provide is lowering the IQ level. Think Elmer Fudd even more stupid and on steroids.

Oh, and BTW, They came to this site several times trying to recruit people for the show. Some old timers may remember that.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

schpier said:


> Obviously we are all using pseudonyms so that we can't be traced by big brother?
> In descending order of effectiveness but increasing order of accessibility:
> 1.Black powder rifle /pistol
> 2 High powered PCP air rifle with manual air pump, not powered compressor!
> ...


Wow, thanks for the list. I had a boating accident last week and am now down to using simple weapons and I REALLY like some of your ideas.

All of that heavy lead and steel made my weapons sink really fast. I've now learned that If I ever buy another pistol I'm getting a Glock, they are mostly plastic so hopefully they'll float.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

schpier said:


> Here's a thought. After watching the series about "Preppers", it seems to me that the single most important asset to possess is simply knowledge!
> With knowledge one can obtain intelligence information about the enemy's plans or weather or virus pandemics etc.
> 
> Having information and knowledge , one can obtain or improvise how to find food, water, shelter, weapons and the resources to make the items such as extracting metals, making lead bullets, making gunpowder, vehicles.
> ...


What do I think?

I think I took the day away from the computer to step outside, enjoy the beautiful Arizona springtime sun and build some really cool stuff from concrete for my gardens, only to come back and see that YOU have stepped in it big time!

Just a quick bit of unsolicited advice from your ol' Uncle Inor... When dealing with the folks here (or the Orange Site), who are mostly well above average intelligence-wise, you might want to rethink your approach. Before you ever sign up for your first gun safety course, and LONG before you are ever allowed to even touch a firearm, I strongly suggest that you study the Constitution of These United States. Most of the folks here (myself included) know it backwards and forwards, love it and live and die by it.

Just a suggestion because your reality T.V. approach is really painful to watch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I'm all for seeking information and increasing knowledge but these are morons. I have never watched the show and refuse to. There have been a number of articles and comments on it though. One guy stocked up on guns and ammo. He stated that is strategy was to take what he needed from everyone else. Another guy that comes to mind was Elmer Fudd with explosives. Morons like this attract viewers and ratings. Do you think an average prepper would attract the ratings that producers are looking for? The more outrageous a show is, the higher the ratings.
> 
> The only thing this show will provide is lowering the IQ level. Think Elmer Fudd even more stupid and on steroids.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, They came to this site several times trying to recruit people for the show. Some old timers may remember that.


I think most of them are available on YouTube. I watched a couple of them one evening, but ended up drinking WAY too much just to handle the stupidity. The only part I remember was some guy that set up a bunch of garbage cans around his 1/4 acre suburban subdivision home and filled them with tannerite. His plan was to sit on his deck and shoot the garbage cans with an AR. It never dawned on this Einstein that he would probably set the whole neighborhood, including himself, on fire.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The older I get the more likely I am to make sure BG's do not get close to me. When I was younger you had a chance maybe to explain yourself. Even get a break if you did something stupid. The BG's would not be so lucky now. just another form of Social distancing.
Daughter wants a RedDot on her AR. She requested a simple one that will co-witness with the iron. So that maybe todays project.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

All those contributing to this intentionally controversial topic. I don’t claim to be an expert at all. I am not some naive child however. I own two Glocks,a Springfield XD, an Israeli Tavor rifle, a black powder New Army pistol .45, a derringer plus all the hardware listed in the thread. Some others on the way. All legally owned. 
Please do not insult either my intelligence or my skills


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

inceptor said:


> What do I think? I think you either haven't lived in the US for a long time or you live maybe in SF. Either way you're an idiot. You have proven that fact by letting it be known you watch Doomsday Preppers. All one has to do is see one of the promo's for this show to know it's a program made by morons for idiots about idiots.


You know f-k all about me, so don't go advertising your hatred in public

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

Inor said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I think I took the day away from the computer to step outside, enjoy the beautiful Arizona springtime sun and build some really cool stuff from concrete for my gardens, only to come back and see that YOU have stepped in it big time!
> 
> ...


Yes, unsolicited and ignored

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> All those contributing to this intentionally controversial topic. I don't claim to be an expert at all. I am not some naive child however. I own two Glocks,a Springfield XD, an Israeli Tavor rifle, a black powder New Army pistol .45, a derringer plus all the hardware listed in the thread. Some others on the way. All legally owned.
> Please do not insult either my intelligence or my skills


You go Girl!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You go Girl!


I bet his little pink panties are really cute when they are not in in such a snowflake bunch!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I always get a kick out of when someone posts a list of weapons then states"all legally owned", vs what, all illegally owned?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

schpier said:


> .........Please do not insult either my intelligence or my skills


Followed immediately by:



schpier said:


> You know f-k all about me, so don't go advertising your hatred in public


Uh, try looking in a mirror once in a while.



schpier said:


> Yes, unsolicited and ignored


Best advice I've seen you give. I'm going to take it.

I'm done here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

schpier said:


> All those contributing to this intentionally controversial topic. I don't claim to be an expert at all. I am not some naive child however. I own two Glocks,a Springfield XD, an Israeli Tavor rifle, a black powder New Army pistol .45, a derringer plus all the hardware listed in the thread. Some others on the way. All legally owned.
> Please do not insult either my intelligence or my skills


Thats it? Thought you were a firearm owner? :tango_face_wink:

schpier, give ya this ... you put up a good fight. Just maybe, and only maybe .... ya might be allright with a little more seasoning. Stick around here, ya hear?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Please do not insult either my intelligence or my skills 

You mean lack of same.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The US Army , and the Armies of country's the US sent me to train and fight with spent 23 years teaching/ instructing me on how to get the mission done, protect others and stay alive. They also required me to pass on that training for many years and evaluate how well others were at teaching and performing those skills. I have a pretty good understanding of how to use the weapons I have. And pretty sure I could do just fine with anything handed to me or picked up off the ground.
Never forget one motivated man or one crazy person with nothing to lose can put a lot of men down before he is stopped unless you act first.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> You know f-k all about me, so don't go advertising your hatred in public
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, you think way too much of yourself. I don't hate anyone.

First of all, you have shown me that you don't know squat. You watch Doomsday Preppers and want us to play make believe around those moronic scenarios. Back when the show was running they came here twice and tried to recruit people. They didn't like the responses they got and left.

Second, if you had spent a lot of time in the US, you should have half an idea that most people don't hide in fear of the govt. Most here know the Constitution inside and out. That tells me you either have spent very little time here or you live in a liberal area like San Francisco, Detroit or some other liberal bastion where they think the Constitution is an outdated document and needs to be ignored.

Third, you have no idea what people here think. You have spent little or no time reading past threads to get an idea of what this board is about.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

I’m done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


Good.

What you dont realize is your spew can be dangerous to real new folks who you might fool into thinking you know what you're talking about.

You clearly dont.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


That's rich, anyone that doesn't agree with you is a hater and abusive. :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


I don't think that @schpier knows what the word "bigoted" means...lain:


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


Voluntarily comes to forum
Starts thread on subject he knows nothing about
Doesn't like the replies
yOu'Re AlL bIgOtS

Raise the limits.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I don't think that @schpier knows what the word "bigoted" means...lain:


That's another reason to believe what I stated earlier. Snowflakes have a tendency to call anyone who doesn't agree with them a bigot and racist.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey schlep, I don't think you can bring those guns into the US of A.

Better stay there with them, can you see the obersalzberg from where you are?

You say you have ALL the LISTED weapons? 

Then I would say you are a bit paranoid if so.:tango_face_wink:

Things here would not degrade to axes and spears for about 60 years, 

by then the people will be eating ants, worms and spiders like the abos of Australia.

Then at that point you would fit right in.:vs_laugh:

They went to slap my wrist for being so bad towards you, they broke my limp wrist.

Did you report almost everybody???.

I think it is pad change time for you.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> .............. Daughter wants a RedDot on her AR. She requested a simple one that will co-witness with the iron. So that maybe todays project.


You are fortunate, . . . I wish I had a daughter who wanted a red dot on her AR.

For His reasons, . . . the Lord only gave us one wonderful son, . . . and I'm certainly happy with him, . . . but I've often wondered what it would have been like to have raised a daughter.

For sure, . . . she would have known what a red dot is, . . . co-witness, . . . MOA, . . . and some other terms familiar to the game.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You are fortunate, . . . I wish I had a daughter who wanted a red dot on her AR.
> 
> For His reasons, . . . the Lord only gave us one wonderful son, . . . and I'm certainly happy with him, . . . but I've often wondered what it would have been like to have raised a daughter.
> 
> ...


 Her Mom Marine ,Dad Army 11B, two bothers 11B. Kind of runs in the family. I have two Vortex crossfire ones new in the box that will fit here needs. Picked the up on a great deal last year. Going to mount it and check zero in a bit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You are fortunate, . . . I wish I had a daughter who wanted a red dot on her AR.
> 
> For His reasons, . . . the Lord only gave us one wonderful son, . . . and I'm certainly happy with him, . . . but I've often wondered what it would have been like to have raised a daughter.
> 
> ...


I have a daughter, only child, have raised her as a single parent from age seven.

She is now 31.

She knows more about guns than most guys:tango_face_grin:

She can detail strip M1 Garand, M14, M4 carbine.

Field strip a 1911, G17, All S&W auto's, Sig 226 and 228, P-38. P08, BHP.

Also can fire a belt fed MG, field strip, clear stoppages, change barrels and load the belts.

She carries either a G-17, S&W 442 or a 1911.

She has bought all her guns but the G-117 on her own, the 17 was from my brothers estate.

Picture of her with her M-4.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

schpier said:


> You know f-k all about me, so don't go advertising your hatred in public
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ever stop and think that perhaps if you weren't such a condescending know-it-all with an abusive personality that you might fit in better here?

Of course you didn't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


This started out as an inane thread and it never got any better. Me? I would have realized this and would have let it die, rather than trying to continue spinning a broken plate on a stick.

I wish you luck in conducting your better things to do.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

schpier said:


> I'm done with all of you. With a few exceptions, you are bunch of hate filled, bigoted, people. I have better things to do than be abused by all of you.


Yet, I notice you are still here, still logged in.


----------

